# using rew with LFE



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

hi all,

i have a 7.2.4 setup & want to get the best out of my x2 subwoofers (BK XXLS400's) so my question is......

can/should i use REW when i'm using LFE from my receiver (pioneer LX59)

thank you, lee.
:grin2:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you mean 7.2.2 (the Pioneer being a 9.2 AVR)? 

Either way REW is a measurement tool to identify the room response of your LFE. Rule of thumb is to place the subs to give the best room response, then adjust the signal to trim peaks & slightly boost dips. You can do this in different ways. Some AVR's have some adjustments, Mini-DSP is very popular as well as the Berringer Feedback Destroyer. There are others as well. So, in answer to your question, absolutely use it. We find it a very helpful tool to dial in a room.


----------



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

hi tonto & thank you for your reply!!

i have a pioneer A-30 amplifier powering my rear surrounds so yes i do have 7.2.4 (atmos which is bloody brilliant!! by the way)

i find myself on a steep learning curve here as i've only just realised after 5 years that, with 2 subwoofers my speakers should of been set to small.

i get close & everything sounds great from time to time but then really feel something is missing in the sound going from large to small??? so im hoping that correct subwoofer calibration will solve my frustration:help:

thanks again bud, lee...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice set up. Can you post a picture of your room, give us dementions & where the subs are located. Have you downloaded REW/have a mic? We can surely help you see if your room response can be improved.


----------



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi tonto
As I'm sure you can see it is a strange shape.

I've just upgraded the rear surrounds & ceiling speakers so it's not the finished article.

I'll be continuing with absorption at the rear & installing rear quadratic diffusers at some point..

I've ordered behringer uca222 & I'll order a mic soon... Do you know if it's possible to use the spl meter on my iPhone with the REW or do I have to buy one??

Lee...


----------



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

The rear


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't see the subs. Where are you wanting to place them?


----------



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

they are the green squares on the diagram


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bet room nodes are a problem with them in the middle of a basically square room. We'll no more when you are able to measure.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Lee!

You need to start a theater build or finished room thread in this section: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-installation-systems/ ;-)

In answer to your question: Like Tonto hinted: REW is a tool to measure what's going on in your room. Using that information, you can integrate a miniDSP unit or an old Behringer Feedback Destroyers into your system to equalize sub frequencies (say 20-80 Hz). Your first job is finding the right location for you subs. REW can help you do this...just take measurements as you move them around the room. Next you need to get the gain on the subs set correctly (to make sure they blend, volume-wise)... then you'll want to EQ. 

There are plenty of brains on HTS to get you there!

I can unequivocally guarantee that properly setting up and EQ-ing your subs will give you WAY better sound :T


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

chiglee said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Man, looks like you had the perfect setup to run 3 of the same speakers up front (3 bookshelves). Maybe next time, LCR setups are sweet.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just guessing, after he gets his sub dialed in, I think he will need more absorption on the front wall, and 2 nice diffusors on the back wall.


----------



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

thanks guys!

the Behringer ECM8000 & Behringer UCA222 arrived today 

the mini dsp will have to wait for 1 or 2 weeks as iv just spent over £3k upgrading the rear & ceiling speakers

can you have a look at this SPL meter, is it ok ???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silverlin...DB-/182034248211?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Just guessing, after he gets his sub dialed in, I think he will need more absorption on the front wall, and 2 nice diffusors on the back wall.


Seating looks far enough to from back wall to make that definitely possible!


----------



## chiglee (Jun 9, 2016)

ok i believe i have everything i need to get started with rew

spl meter
behringer UCA222
behringer ECM8000
behringer Xenyx 502
mini DSP 2X4 balanced
rew downloaded on to laptop


what plugin do i need for the minidsp ?
i would be very grateful for a basic run down on what should be done from start to finish.

thanks again guys :dontknow:


----------

